# Why does my joystick not work?!! - CMI8738 C3DX Sound Card



## cr055h4ru (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have recently bought a _CMI8738 C3DX_ sound card for a few pounds on _eBay_ only for the _Gameport_ on it, not for the sound. However, after trying to connect my _InterAct PC Raider Pro joystick_, I have come to the conclusion that something is wrong. When I plug in the joystick, nothing happens. When I attempt to add my joystick as a _6 Button joystick_ in the _game controllers_ screen, it comes up as _not connected_, even after I restart the computer. The sound, however, works fine. I have tried reinstalling the drivers and the sound card itself. I have also searched online for any solution.
The _Gameport_ does show up in Device Manager

I don't normally ask for help on forums so please excuse me if I have done anything wrong...

Thanks, crossharu

*System - HP Pavilion t000 (apparently)
Windows XP Home
1Gb RAM - DDR
P4 3.0Ghz
IDE HDD
Just reformatted...again*


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you have onboard sound also?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You might want to check for conflicts in System Information - http://74.125.113.132/search?q=cach...MI8738+C3DX+gameport&cd=8&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## cr055h4ru (Sep 25, 2009)

I do have onboard sound, but I have disabled it in the BIOS.
Also, I have tried all the things on forums like the one you Posted!

Thanks for the advice so far,
crossharu


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

'The Gameport does show up in Device Manager'

Any indication of problems there?


----------



## cr055h4ru (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, the GamePort does show up, and there seem to be no problems there. It is completely baffling me.
btw: I have tried the joystick on another computer and it does not work...

Thanks,
crossharu


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Try Add New Hardware or use the 2 axis 4 button install.

This comes from an archived Windrivers thread; http://forums.windrivers.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-14671.html


----------



## cr055h4ru (Sep 25, 2009)

Both solutions do nothing. The game controllers finds the joystick as Not Connected. The Add Hardware wizard does not find the joystick when I haven't added it, and when I have, it says that everything is fine.....???!

Thanks Again,
crossharu


----------

